# shark season?



## rskechak (Apr 6, 2011)

This is my first year shark fishing and I was woundering if you ca catch them all year or do they leave when the water gets cooler? Im not sure how big winter fishing is in salt water but I'd like to make it a year round thing.... I was also curious to if some one with a yak would let us tag along some time so I can get my bait out spittle further. We plan on buying one in the next month, just tring to find a decent price on a used one.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I usually catch the most and biggest in October...but that's just me. If it helps I got harassed by a 7ft+ hammerhead just off the beach at Fort Pickens last weekend.


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Up through November is usually pretty good. From Dec to aroundMarch it slows way down although some monsters have been caught
in the dead winter months..............Spring and fall seem to be the best 
times as far as quanity of fish available.


----------



## bigcat1967 (Mar 19, 2011)

> If it helps I got harassed by a 7ft+ hammerhead just off the beach at Fort Pickens last weekend.


How far out were you?


----------

